# [HD 720p] lecture video HD

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un P4 2,4Ghz overclocké à 2,663237Ghz. J'ai une video HD 720p (écran = 1280x1024 ; video = 1280x720). Alors voilà, chez moi, ca rame (pas énormément, mais c'est pas fluide quand meme, proco à 100%), même que mplayer me dit ca :

```
loopx@loop /media/LOOPX-DATA/film $ mplayer lilalère.mkv                                                                                               

MPlayer 29330-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team                                                                                                                                      

lilalère.mkv                                                                                                                                

[mkv] Ident. piste 1 : video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC), -vid 0                                                                                                                              

[mkv] Ident. piste 2 : audio (A_AC3), -aid 0, -alang und                                                                                                                            

[mkv] Jouera piste vidéo 1.                                                                                                                                                         

Fichier de type Matroska détecté.                                                                                                                                                   

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1280x720  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)                                                                                                              

==========================================================================                                                                                                          

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo : [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family                                                                                                             

Codec vidéo choisi : [ffh264] vfm : ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)                                                                                                                           

==========================================================================                                                                                                          

==========================================================================                                                                                                          

Ouverture décodeur audio : [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52                                                                                                                        

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform                                                                                                                                                 

Using MMX optimized resampler                                                                                                                                                       

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)                                                                                                              

Codec audio sélectionné : [a52] afm : liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Démarre la lecture...

VDec : requête de config de vo - 1280 x 720 (espace colorimétrique préferé : Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

L'aspect du film est 1.78:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

VO: [xv] 1280x720 => 1280x720 Planar YV12

A:   4.5 V:   2.1 A-V:  2.333 ct:  0.004   0/  0 199% 25%  7.0% 50 0

         *************************************************************

         **** Votre système est trop LENT pour jouer ce fichier ! ****

         *************************************************************

Raisons possibles, problèmes, solutions :

- Le plus courant : pilote _audio_ corrompu/bogué

  - Essayez -ao sdl ou l'émulation OSS d'ALSA.

  - Essayez différentes valeurs pour -autosync, 30 est un bon début.

- Sortie vidéo lente

  - Essayez avec un pilote -vo différent (-vo help pour la liste) ou

    essayez avec -framedrop !

- CPU lent

  - N'essayez pas de lire de gros DVD/DivX sur un CPU lent !

    Essayez une des options -lavdopts,

    e.g. -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.

- Fichier corrompu

  - Essayez différentes combinaisons de -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.

- Pour jouer depuis un média lent (NFS/SMB, DVD, VCD, etc.)

  - Essayez -cache 8192

- Utilisez-vous -cache avec un fichier AVI non multiplexé ?

  - Essayez avec -nocache

Lisez DOCS/HTML/fr/video.html pour les astuces de réglage/accélération.

Si rien de tout cela ne vous aide, lisez DOCS/HTML/fr/bugreports.html.
```

Voilà donc .. Il faudrait que je test avec VLC encore, mais je comprend pas .. En fait, quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il arrivait à lire de la HD (720p) avec un netbook (intel atom à la con) ... Alors, comment est-ce possible que mon P4 n'y arrive pas  :Surprised:  ? J'ai une ATI 9600 pro 258Mo ...

Une idée d'ou regarder ???

----------

## geekounet

CG trop lente pour l'accélération 2D peut être.  :Smile:  Si t'as les drivers proprio c'est bien possible, ya aucun suppoer EXA et tout, tout est axé sur la 3D, rien d'optimisé en 2D. Radeonhd ça devrait normalement mieux aller.

En tout cas, je confirme ce qu'a dit ton pote, avec mon Intel 965GM et un C2D T7500 à 2.2 Ghz (ok c'est pas un Atom chez moi) je peux lire du 1080p sans soucis en ne bouffant même pas le tiers d'un core. Avec les VIA, c'est un peu les meilleurs CG actuelles pour la 2D...  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Je vois pas mplayer parler du SSE2 ni du SSE3 (que ton processeur devrait supporter normalement). P'tet aussi un souci à la compilation de mplayer. En théorie il devrait repérer tout seul le processeur et s'y adapter. Ca peut ne pas marcher ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Quote:*   

> - N'essayez pas de lire de gros DVD/DivX sur un CPU lent !
> 
>     Essayez une des options -lavdopts,
> 
>     e.g. -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all. 

 

C'est pas bête, cette histoire de loopfilter pour les video HD, smplayer a une option spécifique pour le désactiver quand la résolution passe un seuil. La traduction en fr de l'aide de smplayer à propos de cette option est catastrophique donc incompréhensible (du coup je ne me risquerai pas à l'expliquer), mais en anglais ça doit le faire... cf google  :Smile: 

Dans le même ordre d'idée, utiliser des filtres et des paramétrages de post-processing plus légers pour la HD est une piste.

----------

## Biloute

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je vois pas mplayer parler du SSE2 ni du SSE3 (que ton processeur devrait supporter normalement). P'tet aussi un souci à la compilation de mplayer. En théorie il devrait repérer tout seul le processeur et s'y adapter. Ca peut ne pas marcher ...

 

Avec un

```
loopx@loop -v /media/LOOPX-DATA/film $ mplayer lilalère.mkv
```

(ajouter le -v)

On pourrait voir si c'est complié avec mmx, sse, ...

----------

## Tom_

Topic intéressant!  :Smile: 

Vous avez d'autres petites astuces pour faciliter la lecture de video HD (x264 ou mpeg2) sur des machines qui ne sont plus toutes jeunes ? El_Goretto parlait de filtres et de paramétrages de post-processing spécifiques, quelqu'un a plus de précisions ? 

Merci d'avance!!Last edited by Tom_ on Sat Jul 25, 2009 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Il y a un autre problème aussi sur les vieilles machines: le débit des disques durs.

----------

## peapa

J'ai quasiment la même config que loopx (j'ai un P4 2,4GHz et une Radeon 9600), et en effet c'est juste pour la HD en 720p.

En utilisant le pilote radeon libre et en lançant mplayer avec les options -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts fast:skiploopfilter=all, ça passe quand même bien avec la majorité des codecs. Pour ceux qui sont les plus gourmands, il m'arrive de rajouter l'option -framedrop pour éviter tout décalage entre la vidéo et le son.

----------

## razer

Une astuce, si la vidéo est widescreen et qu'on souhaite l'afficher en 16/9, est de créer un filtre qui croppe les parties latérales. Cela fait toujours çà de moins à afficher. Cela me permet d'avoir le 1080p fluide sur une machine équivalente aux votres, alors que c'est saccadé sans.

J'ai un script en perl qui fait çà tout seul : faire offre

Par ailleurs, il y a aussi parfois des problèmes de synchro A/V qui ralentissent mplayer. Un ajout "-nosound" est la diagnostique : si c'est fluide, le problème là. Regarder aussi au niveau du cache : essayer avec "-nocache" ou au contraire avec une valeur très grande.

Enfin, l'expérience que j'ai des filtres lavdopts "fast" et "skiploopfilter" est qu'ils n'améliorent pas forcément les perfs, et que par ailleurs ils posent souvent des problèmes...

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> J'ai un script en perl qui fait çà tout seul : faire offre
> 
> 

 

T'as besoin de sous pour t'acheter une machine qui évite d'utiliser un tel script? ^^

----------

## loopx

RE, 

Alors :

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090530  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa amrnb amrwb ass cddb cdio dga dirac directfb dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad ftp gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mp2 mp3 nemesi network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger shm speex sse sse2 theora tremor truetype unicode v4l vorbis win32codecs x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mng -musepack -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -sdl -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l2 -vdpau -vidix -xanim -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -nvidia -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/smplayer-0.6.7_p2872-r2  USE="-debug" LINGUAS="fr -ar -bg -ca -cs -de -el -en_US -es -eu -fi -gl -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -mk -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB
```

```

loopx@loop ~ $ mplayer -v

MPlayer 29330-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

CPU vendor name: GenuineIntel  max cpuid level: 2

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 4)

extended cpuid-level: 4

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Testing OS support for SSE... yes.

Tests of OS support for SSE passed.

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNowExt: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1 SSSE3: 0

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2 CMOV

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/loopx/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Lecture de /home/loopx/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Ne peux ouvrir '/home/loopx/.mplayer/codecs.conf' : No such file or directory

Lecture de /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: Ne peux ouvrir '/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf' : No such file or directory

Utilisation du codecs.conf intégré par défaut

Utilisation :      mplayer [options] [url|répertoire/]fichier
```

```
loopx@loop ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                333620  2

intel_agp              22964  1
```

```

loopx@loop ~ $ DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo                                             

name of display: :0.0                                                         

display: :0  screen: 0                                                        

direct rendering: Yes                                                         

server glx vendor string: SGI                                                 

server glx version string: 1.2                                                

server glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,     

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group     

client glx vendor string: SGI                                                 

client glx version string: 1.4                                                

client glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,     

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                          

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,     

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,      

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                 

GLX version: 1.2                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                               

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,    

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,      

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group     

OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project                                        

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL        

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.5                                           

OpenGL extensions:                                                            

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,       

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,                  

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient,            

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,                  

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_MESAX_texture_float,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

8 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x71 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x73 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x78 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x79 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

8 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x62  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x63  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x64  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x65  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

```

loop loopx # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)

02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

02:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

>Mert, avait oublié que c'est plus la 9600, c'est une autre avec 2x plus de mémoire, mais sous marque je pense.. La carte est identique à la 9600 quand meme...

```
[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.2-r1 [1.6.1.901-r4] USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom (-calcomp%) (-digitaledge%) (-dmc%) (-dynapro%) (-elo2300%) (-jamstudio%) (-magellan%) (-microtouch%) (-palmax%) (-spaceorb%) (-summa%) (-tek4957%) (-ur98%)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4  0 kB
```

----------

## loopx

Heu, donc, j'utilise bien le driver libre (radeon et non radeonhd). Comment puis-je vérifier que l'accélération 2D est bien prise en compte ?

----------

